# Sunset-Cherry



## snowkei (Aug 22, 2008)

hello ladies, 
I did this look today...






inspired from MAC russian red look





what I use
*[face]*
Estee Lauder double wear liquid foundation #38
Chanel loose powder #30

*[eye]*
MAC lll #auto-orange
MAC e/s #firespot. shadowy lady. carbon. nylon
MAC mineralized e/s #love connection
MAC f/l #blacktrack
ardell lashes #113. 119(upper). 104(lower)

*[cheek]*
NARS blush #luster
MAC mineralized e/s #love connection

*[lip]*
MAC l/s #rouge noir. media
Stila l/g #cranberry


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Cherry*

You are unbelievably Beautiful & Talented - amazing job!!!
Yours lips are just incredible - I can't stop looking at them

Those pics should be on a magazine cover


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Cherry*

wow really spot on from the chart ! looks fantastic.


----------



## n_c (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Cherry*

I love everything about it! perfect


----------



## MAC*Duck* (Aug 22, 2008)

wow! that is so awesome! i loved how you did the lip liner!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

wow thats amazing and i love the lips


----------



## pat (Aug 22, 2008)

this is so pretty.

you are so talented it's mind blowing. 

Did you wear it out? It's such a bold look! haha


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW !!! you have such amazing talent !!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Aug 22, 2008)

You are absolutely gorgeous!! wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your looks are always amazing!!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 22, 2008)

I swear, I would pay any amount of money to have your skills and skin and face.  You are amazing and my idol.  For real!!


----------



## Whiterz (Aug 22, 2008)

this is unbelievably gorgeous!!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, you are soo talented!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 22, 2008)

good god!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Cherry*

Wow... you have such beautiful skin.  I love the way you made it look so soft translucent.  My fav is the eyes though... they look unreal and love the lips.  Reminds me of the colour of a candy apple.


----------



## neonbright (Aug 22, 2008)

snowkei, you are beautiful and talented.


----------



## bambidandi (Aug 22, 2008)

hey girliee! Big fan of yours here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I was wondering what kind of brushes did you use for your make up application? #239 etc?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

You are extremely talented!  Great job as always!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 22, 2008)

You're makeup is fantastic!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

That is just awesome!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 22, 2008)

Holy shit,, that looks awesome!  Great job!!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 22, 2008)

You are so talented! Your skin is flawless.


----------



## laperle (Aug 22, 2008)

u just got another fan. 

very well done. i'm amazed!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 22, 2008)

Beautiful as always!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, I love it! You're so creative, and I always love your interpretation of looks.


----------



## devin (Aug 23, 2008)

Amazing!!!! Even better than the face chart! Your skills are phenomenal!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 23, 2008)

Fabulous!


----------



## JennyNenny (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW, that is fantastic!!


----------



## imatocophobic (Aug 23, 2008)

you have great great talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always look forward to your tuts. keep up the good work!


----------



## alienman (Aug 23, 2008)

snowkei

you are one of my biggest inspirations in makeup

and this look is no exception

i am completely blown away 

omg...


----------



## cherr1pye (Aug 23, 2008)

hawt!!!!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

this should be on a magazine cover


----------



## Sshaythiel (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG so stunningly beautyful...


----------



## charlieee (Aug 23, 2008)

wow..i can't really think of the exact word to describe what i'm thinking of this look. it's beyond fabulous! i absolutely love everything about it <3


----------



## Sahne (Aug 23, 2008)

Wowwowwowowow

I cannot believe what I see.... that's... simply great!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, wow and wow! What amazing and remarkable skills you have! You GO Girl!


----------



## PreciousOne (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG! This is beyond hawt!!! You're lips are perfection.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 23, 2008)

One Word. PERFECT!


----------



## amethystangel (Aug 24, 2008)

I just love looking at your work. Amazing, simply amazing!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 24, 2008)

*~*Hotttttt look!!!*~*


----------



## Nanomi (Aug 24, 2008)

You look amazing!


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 24, 2008)

you are TOO talented


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay Snowkei, you just made that face chart look SOOOOO less scarier than it looks!!  This is fantastic!!!


----------



## TheProphetess (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG, that looks perfect!
You're so beautiful and the MU is perfectly done.... WOW!


----------



## user79 (Aug 25, 2008)

Stunning! Love the lips.


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 25, 2008)

stunning as always!


----------



## maple14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Absolutely amazing


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 25, 2008)

i love your looks! you're so awesome!


----------



## Nox (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you took that chart and you killed it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellent skills my lady.  I love the sheen that your pigments and e/s have in this, and the glassy red lips makes it impeccable.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 25, 2008)

Hotness!!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 25, 2008)

hot hot hot!!! I love it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your lips, are absolutely amazing, I HAVE to get those colors. And um your  stunning..


----------



## damsel (Aug 26, 2008)

this is beyond gorgeous! you are sooooo talented!


----------



## MissAlly (Aug 26, 2008)

I am in love with the lip color,for sure.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn!  You ROCK this look!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, you look amazing (as always)! Your skin is so flawless and doll like, and your lips are to die for!


----------

